# Bulova Lunar Pilot Review and photos



## drobyo

I recently picked up the Bulova Lunar Pilot and have been loving it ever since. I did an in depth video review on my YouTube channel here:






Take a look to see a complete rundown of the watch, or just take a look at some photos:


----------



## FJR1971

nice review. I loved this watch. It killed me but I just had to send it back because it was too big.


----------



## norsairius

FJR1971 said:


> nice review. I loved this watch. It killed me but I just had to send it back because it was too big.


Same here. The watch looked ridiculous on my wrist! I'd have happily kept it if the lug-to-lug was closer to 48mm or so, but the trend nowadays unfortunately is to make bigger watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader

I couldn't make this watch work on my wrist either and ended up returning. 

Furthermore, the case and finish was kinda "blah" for me. 

I think Bulova missed a great opportunity to capitalize on a this model.


----------



## mojorison_75

I saw your video the other day and enjoyed it. Gave you a |>

I've got a Lunar Pilot as well and I love it. 

I like the leather strap well enough, especially after it had a little time to break in, but I've really wanted to try the (somewhat) NASA style strap that comes with it. The problem has been that the extra bit underneath bothers me, it just doesn't need to be there. Today I said what the heck, cut the extra bit off and put the watch on the Velcro. I think I'm going to try it this way for a while.


----------



## yankeexpress

There are 2 versions of the silver steel Bulova Moonwatch, they have different lug holes

96b251 comes on leather with a second included labled Nato
96b258 comes on a bracelet (which will not fit on a 96b251)

The bracelet from 96b258 will not fit on 96b251










98A186 black PVD no-date on leather nato


----------



## Seabee1

I really like this watch a lot. It is big but my wrists are 7 1/2+ so it's fine for me. I would have preferred a 12hr counter instead of the 6hr, but at least they didn't put a stupid 24hr clock on the dial: short of living underground I have no need, nor see the point of a redundant 'sub watch' that basically tells me what I can find out by looking...up? out a window? Is it day or night? Anyway I do like the watch, wear it regularly and have no intention of getting rid of it. Unless Bulova were to come out with a mechanical version/option in which case I would be on that like white on rice. And I swapped out the OEM velcro for a more authentic velcro strap. The original just had too many metal hoops and whatnot, PITA. The one I got is the less expensive of the two that are available out there but it has the cloth patch and actual stock and inventory codes like the original rather than the DOM etc. However both are water resistant, dry quickly and yest, the lettering does fade a bit but not a big deal for me. Also because I didn't like the bright white cloth patch on either of the straps, both were dyed in a cup of very strong coffee, comes out a nice khaki color.


----------



## Wolfsatz

drobyo said:


> I recently picked up the Bulova Lunar Pilot and have been loving it ever since. I did an in depth video review on my YouTube channel here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look to see a complete rundown of the watch, or just take a look at some photos:
> 
> View attachment 13871979
> 
> 
> View attachment 13871983
> 
> 
> View attachment 13871987
> 
> 
> View attachment 13871991
> 
> 
> View attachment 13871993
> 
> 
> View attachment 13871997
> 
> 
> View attachment 13872003
> 
> 
> View attachment 13872005
> 
> 
> View attachment 13872007
> 
> 
> View attachment 13872009


Great Video.. really enjoy it. big fan of Bulova Chronos.. I currently have the Snorkel and the Lobster that I imagine share the same movement. I may just pick one of these as well. 
Given that you state that this may be the best chrono... I you like doing review... please consider in reviewing the Timex Fly Back Chrono. IMO also worth putting up there in the top chronos specially when dealing with price/value and function/design. I specially like being able to use the chrono on values higher than 1 hour.

TXThursday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Lume + Indiglo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ron521

I generally agree with the comments in the video...it's a very handsome watch, and I can just get away with it's size on my wrist. The original watch was also pretty big, especially for the early 70's, and this model is only 1.7 mm larger, which was necessary to accommodate the large diameter of that special movement. There is simply no way to reduce the case diameter and still have that movement AND a screwback. Admittedly, they COULD have adjusted the proportions of the case and made the lugs slightly shorter, while keeping the diameter the same.

I wish there was an aftermarket "bumper" to protect the crystal, maybe a molded plastic or rubber ring which would slip down over the crystal and bezel.


----------



## ExMachina

I had a Lunar Pilot and on my 7.5" wrist it felt and looked just fine. Super handsome watch too IMO. Unfortunately, I'm in the process of returning it as one of sub dial's hands was slightly out of vertical and it was driving me nuts (and yes, I know you can micro-adjust the sub-dial hands but this was a problem beyond that).

Now I see that Bulova has a new version of the watch with *no date window*, with the* vintage "Bulova" typeface*, a *"polished" case* and and a *domed sapphire crystal.* Its price point is considerably higher than the $300 I paid for the Lunar Pilot, but it's tempting as the new version only improves the watch


----------



## Siwash

I have two Bulova Accutrons, so I really wanted to buy this watch when it came out, BUT. . .

TDB Syndrome strikes!

Too. . . Damn. . . Big!

I've got a just-sub-seven inch wrist------the average man's wrist is 7 inches---and this watch was just badly sized for the market, judging by the remarks and comments made here and on YouTube videos. Bulova lost some bucks making it so large, IMHO.

Based on my Accutrons' movements, the one in this does not require a case that large---in fact, my 42 mm Bulova could easily be 38 or 39. Bulova sizing is a design choice.

I still think they could sell 10,000 units if this came out in a 42 mm or even 40 mm size.


----------



## Dan T.

I hate the size of mine too. And its weight - it's a Sherman tank on a strap. And the lug-to-lug length is the absolute killer. There are two irritating gaps between the ends of the case, and my arm. Also, my chrono hand at rest doesn't line up to zero (it's off less than one tick, so I don't mind too much). And I think there's a spec of dust floating around underneath the sapphire.

HOWEVER...

It's the only moon watch I'll ever be able to afford, and I'm actually a "J-Mission Junkie," so Apollo 15, 16, and 17 are among my favorites. Especially 15 and 17, as they had the best surface photography of the whole program (16 was to a highland region, and while there are cool shots, nothing as breathtaking as the canyon shots from 15 and 17, or the shots of the guys working near Mons Hadley). So I keep it for that reason only. I wear it sometimes, but one way I combat the watch's tendency to droop to one side of my wrist is I put a Barton Jetson (that thick-ass seatbelt strap material) on it, and I strap it down nice and tight, probably a little _too _tight, and that does the trick.

I wish I had picked up the black one though. Wasn't available at the time, so I went with the steel bracelet version.


----------



## Bielsa

I really love this watch


----------



## drobyo

You can probably fix the misaligned chronograph hand by pulling out the crown and pressing the chronograph pushers. One of them should advance the chrono seconds and the other the minutes. Just keep advancing till it goes all the way around back to 0. I had to do the same thing on mine out of the box, it's a fairly common issue with quartz chronographs.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice review .


----------



## ObiWonWD40

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Nice review .


Nice Review and Photos +1


----------



## ObiWonWD40

dupy dupe


----------



## 14060

Thanks for the review!


----------



## CA805JV

Thank you for the review. I love both of mine. Early last year I got the silver one on the leather strap. A couple of months later I put it on a NASA spec velcro strap from Kizzi. The look is just amazing. Around the same time I saw the version in black PVD and just had to have it! The black gives the appearance of being much smaller on the wrist, it must be said.


----------



## RMS911

Very nice review! I have this watch and absolutely love it. I actually recently sold off my Omega Speedy reduced because it was just too small. While this isnt an omega I really do get a similar feeling when looking at this one. It doesnt have the “cool” factor of owning a speedmaster but man it looks so similar and for a fraction of the price with a similar history behind it you just cant go wrong! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DECO665

Siwash said:


> I have two Bulova Accutrons, so I really wanted to buy this watch when it came out, BUT. . .
> 
> TDB Syndrome strikes!
> 
> Too. . . Damn. . . Big!
> 
> I've got a just-sub-seven inch wrist------the average man's wrist is 7 inches---and this watch was just badly sized for the market, judging by the remarks and comments made here and on YouTube videos. Bulova lost some bucks making it so large, IMHO.
> 
> Based on my Accutrons' movements, the one in this does not require a case that large---in fact, my 42 mm Bulova could easily be 38 or 39. Bulova sizing is a design choice.
> 
> I still think they could sell 10,000 units if this came out in a 42 mm or even 40 mm size.


Could not agree more!

40mm would've been perfect!


----------



## DECO665

Siwash said:


> I have two Bulova Accutrons, so I really wanted to buy this watch when it came out, BUT. . .
> 
> TDB Syndrome strikes!
> 
> Too. . . Damn. . . Big!
> 
> I've got a just-sub-seven inch wrist------the average man's wrist is 7 inches---and this watch was just badly sized for the market, judging by the remarks and comments made here and on YouTube videos. Bulova lost some bucks making it so large, IMHO.
> 
> Based on my Accutrons' movements, the one in this does not require a case that large---in fact, my 42 mm Bulova could easily be 38 or 39. Bulova sizing is a design choice.
> 
> I still think they could sell 10,000 units if this came out in a 42 mm or even 40 mm size.


Could not agree more!

40mm would've been perfect!


----------



## drobyo

Thanks! I'd love to get my hands on a Teimex Flyback Chrono. From a functionality standpoint, it's packed with all my favorite complications, GMT, Chronograph, Active backlight, and it looks fantastic to boot.


----------



## Pjerome

I'm not sure I understand. I have a 6 3/4" wrist and I have watches from 39mm Vintage Rolexes to 43mm and 46mm Glycine Airman ,to 50mm U-Boats and a 60mm Panerai Big Egi. When I wear my Bulovas , they are smaller and harder to read but why all the complaints about them being too big for your wrists? So big that you can't tolerate it and must return it? What size have you been wearing 36 and 39mm watches ? My Titanium CURV is a 40mm from 12 to 6 but 9 to 3 it's 44mm. My Moonwatch is 44mm 9 to 3 because the case is bulkier, but only 41mm 12 to 6. That's not a large watch by today's sizes.If you are stuck on a 39mm Omega Speedy Moonwatch , just wait till you get a little older and see if you can even read the dial and time , let alone the subdials...Even women have been wearing 40mm and larger GMT's and Subs now.They make a statement. I agree that my 60mm Pam Big Egi is crazy big but it's just a historical Dive watch made that way for a reason. It's an Underwater Demolition Team watch from the Egyptian Navy , commissioned in the 60's. Just a good History .. 42mm to 44mm is not a huge watch. 

I suppose if the Speedy Moonwatch at 39mm is your comfort zone I can understand not liking a 44mm, but as you get a little older you might find yourself struggling to read the time on a busy dial, with low contrast , without glasses .The dial on the Moonwatch has pretty good contrast with white hands and numerals but is still a bit busy to read quickly. At night, the Bulova Moonie cannot come close to my Luminox Diver or even my Glycine Airman for brightness. The moonie lacks good lume. I don't like having to look twice at my watches or study them for a few long seconds to tell the time.I like it at a glance. The simpler the dial, the less complications, the better. 

Does anyone out there actually use the Chronometer subdials on their Moonwatch or Daytona? 
The Bulova CURV Titanium doesn't even have numerals on its subdials, they are useless...The lume is poor and not lasting very long. Sure, the unique shape and style is why I own it (The first ever curved chronographic movement and case) , but as an everyday beater..no way. The Moonwatch is better but not the best. I'm not sure why the subdials are even there except for looks and spinning hands to make it look as if its doing something more than a non Chronograph dial. If the Bulova Moonwatch was any smaller you could not read the subdials at all without a magnifying crystal. Of course , most of us don't need the Split Timing dials in our daily usage. I'd love to know some Astronauts or Pilots that wear Speedys and ask them if they ever use the Chronograph feature more than the center stopwatch second hand. I have many occasions to use a center second hand but have never needed the subdial features on any watch .Can't think of one instance that anyone would need those subdials. If you are in a job where it gets that technical, you'll more than likely be using a digital chronograph anyway. We all know that there are not many mechanical chronographs that can go up against the Bulova for accuracy. Even a $17.5 million dollar PN Daytona won't keep time like a $350. Bulova Moonie. Neither are very simple to read at a glance. My Glycine Airman has a GMT feature with 3 time zones and I use that all the time when traveling . Never used a subdial on any Chronograph I own.


----------



## Zedd88

I have a 6.75" wrist and I think the watch is wearable. It is probably the biggest I can go, but still wearable. I think I have a 42mm watch that even looks bigger on my wrist than the Bulova Lunar Pilot. I used to wear it in an aftermarket leather strap but am now wearing it on a Bond NATO strap and surprisingly the NATO strap makes it look better on the wrist.


----------



## bombaywalla

If I understand correctly the watch has to be this big in diameter because of the 262khz movement.

but I think the main complaint is of the lug-lug width (& less the diameter) which makes the watch big...

I have one now & really like it. Waiting for a screw drivers to arrive so I can resize the bracelet. Never seen such tiny screws before....


----------



## Zedd88

bombaywalla said:


> If I understand correctly the watch has to be this big in diameter because of the 262khz movement.
> 
> but I think the main complaint is of the lug-lug width (& less the diameter) which makes the watch big...
> 
> I have one now & really like it. Waiting for a screw drivers to arrive so I can resize the bracelet. Never seen such tiny screws before....


Yes that's true. With a lug to lug of 52mm the lunar pilot is long. Measuring my wrist with a caliper it is at 54.8mm wide so it really doesn't overhang but it is the max I could go. Dial color and design also helps in the optics. The watch that I have that feels bigger is actually only 50mm lug to lug and 42.5mm case size but has a plain white dial. That gave it an optical illusion that it was bigger.


----------



## SlCKB0Y

Pjerome said:


> If you are stuck on a 39mm Omega Speedy Moonwatch


'Just to clarify, the Moonwatch is 42mm.


----------



## ugo-daniele

Amazing watch and Very versatile 😊


----------



## narembeen

Ok, I bought one of these for myself for Christmas. I have a few questions for topics I am surprised were not raised here already. 

First of all, my watch had a sticker on the caseback stating 'Assembled in China'. I thought these were Swiss watches? They certainly are marketed that way.

Lastly, what is the crown made of? It feels like it is made out of chromed plastic. The case is cool to the touch and the crown is just room tempterature. It also feels extremely light when turned. Anyone know about this?


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88

narembeen said:


> Ok, I bought one of these for myself for Christmas. I have a few questions for topics I am surprised were not raised here already.
> 
> First of all, my watch had a sticker on the caseback stating 'Assembled in China'. I thought these were Swiss watches? They certainly are marketed that way.
> 
> Lastly, what is the crown made of? It feels like it is made out of chromed plastic. The case is cool to the touch and the crown is just room tempterature. It also feels extremely light when turned. Anyone know about this?


Am sorry that you were made to believe that it was Swiss Made. Am not sure if it was really marketed as "Swiss Made". When I bought my Lunar Pilot, I knew it definitely wasn't swiss made. I knew, it has a Japanese Movement (it's is a Citizen subsidiary by the way). The vintage Bulova's are swiss made but they no longer are for quite some time.

Regarding the sticker "Assembled in China", I am not surprised by this. China can produce good products if it is subcontracted by a foreign company which has a QA standards. A lot of swiss watches actually have their cases, bracelets and other components made in china.

At the end of the day, the Bulova Lunar Pilot is well made. The crown feels light when turned and am not sure what it is made of. Most of my quartz watch also feel light when turned, I just assumed it was because there was nothing to wind. I only have three quartz watch in my collection and mostly have automatics/mechanical (Edited: I also checked my wife's Longines quartz watch and Philip Stein quartz watch and it also feels light when turned). Could anyone with more quartz watch confirm if it turns lightly on a quartz watch? How is it compared to the Lunar Pilot?


----------



## Gibsons

I love mine, fits me perfectly but I have a full 8.25" wrist. I can definitely see people with small wrists having trouble with it, it's definitely generous in it's proportions. It wears smaller than my Breitling did, though.


----------



## MAD777

I just changed out the stock black leather strap for a bit of color that my PVD version needed. I love the watch and it fits perfectly on my just under 7" (18 cm) wrist. The vintage brown look worked well, IMO, but I also have a khaki strap on the way to try.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontificator

I have the black version of the moon watch and it fits perfectly on my 7.5" wrist. Dial is very legible at this size and watch came with the 'moon pamphlet'.


----------



## Aquahallic

wovivi01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?. Where did you buy that strap from?


----------



## wovivi01

^^^^^I bought it here on the forums. It’s a Damasko strap. It actually makes the watch wear very comfortably. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

